# Anyone know good movies with muay thai?



## Zephyor (Dec 2, 2016)

I've seen allready most of tony jaa's movies so... i'm in need of more material to watch.


----------



## marques (Dec 2, 2016)

Muay Thai is in the ring. Free to watch on Youtube.  
Don't know any movie...


----------



## Zephyor (Dec 2, 2016)

aside from sport, i really enjoy the cinematic muay thai / muay boran


----------



## EMT (Dec 9, 2016)

Sure I do

Muay Thai Movies: Thai martial arts in cinema. My top 5


----------

